# Camber or Flying V?? Help!



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Camber or camber dominate would be appropriate for your riding style


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

If restricted to only that board, I vote camber. You will grow into it, and don't worry, Burton is not in the business of harming their customers.

If not restricted to the Feelgood/Burton, look for something with camrock - slight rockers or flat sections at the nose/tail & camber between the feet - this typically results in a slightly mellower ride. In Burton-speak, look for purepop camber. Other brands have different names for this shape so read the descriptions for clues.

If you liked the profile of the flying v, there are other (read:better) options. Never Summer, Gnu, and Lib Tech put out many women's boards in this profile. Hopefully flying v didn't sour the profile altogether for you because there are some awesome boards to choose from here, too. Ask @neni about her Lady West.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't know too much about women's snowboard models, but generally speaking I'd look for a couple of things. 

First is camber vs rocker or some hybrid. For going fast, I'd stay away from flying V and get camber. Camber gives you control and power, but can feel catchy at first. That catchy feel is really grip, but grip when and where you don't want it can be a problem till you get used to it. Some boards have camber but are easier to ride with rocker in the tips or raised contact points/ 3d shaping. 

Stiffness- there are soft and stiff cambered boards. Cambered doesn't have to mean aggressive. Flex changes based on your weight relative to the board. If you want a board that you're afraid is too stiff, sizing down a little decreases the stiffness. Stiffer boards are generally better for going fast and charging hard. They take more input to control though. 

Shape- unless you're riding switch a lot, it doesn't make sense to me to get a twin. There's pretty huge performance gains to be found in a directional shape and flex pattern. I don't ride park, and I don't have a single twin board in my quiver. I still ride switch some, but I'll take the hit in switch performance to increase regular riding.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Quambur


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

If you're worried about the stiffness just get a board with your weight at the top end of The Burton Feelgood suggested size scale. This will give you the ability to muscle the Feelgood without having to worry about the stiffness. Ideally you should try to be around the middle of the scale if your an intermediate rider. The feelgood has a flex rating of a 7 so it's not overly stiff. What is your weight and boot size. You say you want to carve hard and cruise at speed with stability then the Feelgood camber is the board you want.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Meh... words like "high speed" and "stability" seem to trigger many ppl to immediately think "oooh, must take camber". I disagree in this thread 

"High speed" is a relative term. For a 3y rider who is afraid that a board could be too advanced, I suspect that this is still pretty slow and not really a case of limitation of certain profiles (it's a fairy tale anyway that CRC can't be ridden fast. SO clocked his speed record - 79mph - with a CRC... camber isn't a must for high speeds.)

CRC do also carve well. Sure, camber is a must for carving hard IF one wants to perfection carving, right, camber does carve better in that perfection level, but for basic carving? Not a must at all. I have huge fun carving my CRC boards.

OP is a 3 year rider. I don't think she's doing mach 3 speed nor belly to bottom carves yet. There's no "need" for a camber.

My riding style is charging and carving, nothing playful. Guess what my daily driver is? A CRC. (Yes, I do own also full camber and hybrids, but that's because I have a quiver and choose depending on day and conditions. If I'd have to reduce it to 1 board? It'll be that CRC Lady West).

OP, a couple of things come together. I assume that you want to upgrade on a more a "confidence inspiring" board... What is the size of your current board and your weight? Undersizing boards makes them feel unstable. Also very soft boards can feel unstable and chatter. Maybe the only things you have to change to get more confidence is to size up a bit and go a notch stiffer. If you otherwise like the V profile, it may be worth to look into CRC profiles of NS (I don't know the other brands); size up a tad and a tiny tad more stiffness may be enough.

I really like the CRC of NS for the advantages they offer: very nimble, easy to turn in moguls, great all day all mountain decks. Any of the boards in their lineup I tried (T2, Aura, Maverix, Lady West) was perfectly fine at the run out 40mph speed I have to get to make it over flat sections, and was fun to carve.

If you however want to try a camber dominant board to get something different, I'd go with a hybrid. I'm not here to say you SHOULD get CRC, I just want to say that you COULD get one; your riding style does not ask for camber as a must.

Anyhow... no matter which profile you choose, get something in the correct size. A too short - too soft - camber or hybrid will not feel stable neither.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Kaymber boards are king, get one!


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm going to go against the grain a little bit and say that if you're having fun on your rocker board and want to stay with Burton but want a bit more versatility then consider the Day Trader. It's flat to rocker, directional (longer, wider nose than tail), just under medium stiffness and would be a versatile board for all conditions. Unfortunately Burton doesn't offer as good a selection of camber profiles and flexes in its women's board lineup as in the men's board lineup. Flat-to-rocker predominates.

If you're open to other brands then check out the Jones Dream Catcher, Nitro Drop and Signal Yup. All are directional camber. I couldn't get my daughter off the Yup for the rest of the season once she got it. It's the only board that could make her stop riding her Dream Catcher. The Nitro Drop is really well-reviewed as well and looks to be another 'one board for everything' type of board but it overlapped even more with the Dream Catcher than did the Yup so we passed on that one. The Yup and Drop can be had at really good prices right now (Yup using the signal discount code) and Drop just taking advantage of end-of-season pricing.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Camber


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Sslim said:


> My first snowboard that I’m currently riding is a Burton clash snowboard. It’s a V rocker with a soft flex and says its recommended to beginning/intermediate riders. I’ve been riding it for about 3 years now and I’m looking to get a new women’s board. I don’t use my board at the park or do tricks, looking for a board that is more stable at high speeds and I can carve down the hill with more stability. I was looking into the Burton Feelgood Flying V OR Camber style.
> I was leaning towards the Camber at first but the specs are kinda scaring me *because it’s recommended for advanced/expert level riders and is a very stiff board.*
> 
> I don’t know much about the anatomy of a board, so I could use some advice!
> ...


A well waxed sintered base will give you the additional speed you're after (of coarse in addition to your fall line angle). Fluro based waxes will be better/quicker but $$$$. Stability comes with length, stiffness, design/profile and of coarse the ability to control these features. You sound like your biggest fear is the FG cambers description "...., for advanced/expert level riders". If you have the joy to bomb hard then you will welcome riding a board that facilitates this. You've ridden soft V rocker and want a change for the better then you're on the right path. Probably a good idea would be to demo a FG camber (or equivalent) to see if it meets your needs. For me, with the way I like to ride, a slightly directional stiff/aggressively stiff full camber is the way to go as an all mountain charger. 
They just require a little bit more focus. 

If you want a one board all mountain dick around happy cruiser then look at a FV. And there's nothing wrong with this path it just wouldn't be the direction of some.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Look into the niche sale. They have a few boards for sale right now that might be a good balance. Good CRC profiles with better edge tech than burton since some of them have magnetraction. 

Thats where I'd start to be honest. 

I'm tempted to get my gf one because she feels like her burton flying v has iffy edge hold when it gets icy.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Sslim said:


> My first snowboard that I’m currently riding is a Burton clash snowboard. It’s a V rocker with a soft flex and says its recommended to beginning/intermediate riders. I’ve been riding it for about 3 years now and I’m looking to get a new women’s board. I don’t use my board at the park or do tricks, looking for a board that is more stable at high speeds and I can carve down the hill with more stability. I was looking into the Burton Feelgood Flying V OR Camber style.
> I was leaning towards the Camber at first but the specs are kinda scaring me because it’s recommended for advanced/expert level riders and is a very stiff board.
> 
> I don’t know much about the anatomy of a board, so I could use some advice!
> ...


Pick a camber or a directional camber as you are not into the playful aspect of riding. There’s a reason for the comeback of camber with the carving Renaissance.

Don’t be worried about these ‚camber will kill you stories’. I was unfortunately and that delayed my first full camber boards to start my third season but I should have done so a season earlier. My buddy rode my Endeavor Archetype (it’s basically a full camber) and Amplid UNW8 (uber stiff full camber) early his second season, both oversized for him and he still enjoyed the stability and the edge hold aspect. Actually, his first ride on the Archetype was when he couldn’t even carve yet and still he loved the ride and rode faster than ever before on his RCR boards. He didn’t think twice to quiver up last month (while he already rides a directional camber Amplid Surfari that carves great) when I found a deal on a full camber Endeavor Alpha in his size for the next season ; ) And he’s still not utilizing the rebound that camber boards offer yet, just the edge hold and stability. A full camber or a camber with a little rocker in the nose is actually ‚a safety measure’ for charging hard on groomers because of its predictability. You feel safe because it keeps the edge you’re on.

My girlfriend is just an intermediate after 2 seasons (25~~ days on snow, proper technique, no ruddering but still skidding), a really average progression rate due to being scared to fall but she had lessons and I’m paying attention to her riding constantly. Still, last year she exchanged her Nitro Lectra (soft flat rocker) with a tiny friend of our buddy and had 2 runs on it when I went off piste during our trip. We’re all back together for a lunch, she says ‚I’ve tried the board that sits over there. It is not so easy to turn as mine but I think it’s a racing board, I was riding it very fast’. Whatever means fast. I’m checking that no name stick. It turns out to be an old beaten up medium-flexing twin camber. Not a racing board at all, just a camber. She’s not a charger by any means but stepping on a camber board was enough for her to feel way more stable and ride way faster than usually. I got her a RCR Rossi Frenemy right after as she says she wants to learn switch and some butters in the future.

CRC or flying V boards have their appeal on the market but the fact that you can carve any board with edges does not make them favourable for carving. They are usually very easy to skid around, tail and nose press (you can ‚cheat’ with the weight distribution), ‚hug’ moguls and bumps well (they are usually damp too) and have an easy to access skate-like pop (no for-aft loading) but they are unpredictable flat basing, need an aggressive edge tech to hold the edge and don’t offer the rewarding dynamic spring between the carves. The fore-aft movement that aids to carving a camber dominant board can be actually detrimental here as you are basically unweighting a half of your effective edge.

And don’t worry about this advanced/expert tagging. A part of it is marketing (it is more logical to charge more for an ‚advanced’ product) and the other thing is the fact that most people never progress past the intermediate phase, no matter how many years they ride. One or two intensive seasons with lessons and a deliberate effort to progress is often more than 10+ years of riding without a goal to improve. I’ve given my Yes Optimistic for a ride to 2 guys that have 8+ seasons, apparently without such a goal because my eyes were literally bleeding seeing that board being just skidded around while it’s just made to carve effortlessly at low and medium speeds.
Check the description of snowboarding levels. When you look at these you can progress past what’s called the beginner phase in 1-2 days with an instructor. Every next level takes much more time and requires constant refining but with a proper approach you can get to what is considered advanced carving techniques within ~~ 40-50 days on snow and a full camber is a great tool for it.

In short, anything should be a step up for carving from your current board but if you can carve already and you don’t care about playfullness, a camber board (might be some rocker in the nose too if you want some good float) will be the best tool for your riding style and further progression.


----------



## Gouldy (Jan 13, 2020)

Check out the Amplid love life. My Mrs picked one up a few months ago and loves it. Camber with a little bit of rocker in the nose to help that float in powder!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Back before rockers and combined profiles, everyone learned on a camber board.

I wouldn't sweat the "advanced" rider recommendation for camber.

Your legs would just be more tired at the end of the day

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------

